# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sterilisatie ongedaan maken

## Mila

Deze maand is het 2 jaar geleden dat ik mij heb laten steriliseren (heb 2 kinderen van 14 en 10 jaar).
Ik weet dat de mogelijkheid tot herstel van deze sterilisatie (refertilisatie) mogelijk is. Ik weet ook dat er vóórafgaand aan de daadwerkelijke operatie, vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken plaatsvinden.
Mijn biologische klok tikt, ik word dit jaar 40 en de leeftijdsgrens voor deze operatie is 40 tot 42 jaar.
Nu heb ik nog geen partner, kom ik dan bij voorbaat *niet* in aanmerking voor deze operatie, ook als zouden de resultaten van mijn eigen vruchtbaarheidsonderzoeken positief zijn :Confused:

----------

